# WHY do physically attractive people tend to be ESXPs?



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm just wondering... why do all the "hot" guys always are ESTPs or something very similar?
Similarly with "hot" girls being ESFPs and similar.
And by "hot" I mean...








I know this is Cheryl Cole (Fernandez-Versini) and she may not be an ESXP but still, it's just a trend I've been noticing.
Why can't there be more introverted intuitive physically attractive people?  I mean, I've been picked on at school many times for "bushy eyebrows" and "spots". -_-


----------



## LayMeDown (Dec 22, 2014)

Because they care about their appearance more.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

I think ESxPs are associated with confidence, and the means of getting their way. Sexual attractiveness happens to be a trait that induces such behaviours in individuals. Perhaps many of them use sexual attractiveness as a means of confidence and of getting their way.

I do wonder how a naturally ugly Se-dom would come across, and how they would express Se. They have to exist. Would they feel depleted, perhaps even moreso than others when depleted? Such wouldn't surprise me at all.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

LayMeDown said:


> Because they care about their appearance more.


I know that, but I'm just wondering if there are any "hot" INXX types out there... it's always the ESXX types that are deemed "hot"... especially ESTP people. Why can't there be lots of physically attractive INTJ or INFJ males/females? ESTP people tend to be really cold to me sometimes, especially when I'm dying for people to be nice, as an NF type.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

I agree that SP women tend to be the "bombshell" types. They are more sensual. I don't know.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

An Obese Skeleton said:


> I think ESxPs are associated with confidence, and the means of getting their way. Sexual attractiveness happens to be a trait that induces such behaviours in individuals. Perhaps many of them use sexual attractiveness as a means of confidence and of getting their way.
> 
> I do wonder how a naturally ugly Se-dom would come across, and how they would express Se. They have to exist. Would they feel depleted, perhaps even moreso than others when depleted? Such wouldn't surprise me at all.


I know many ugly Se doms in real life. They tend to be so loud-mouthed.


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

FearAndTrembling said:


> I agree that SP women tend to be the "bombshell" types. They are more sensual. I don't know.


I just wonder about NF people, especially the guys.
Yup, I agree. I know of a blonde SP girl in my year who CONSTANTLY works out at the gym and has chiseled features.


----------



## Lord Fudgingsley (Mar 3, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I know many ugly Se doms in real life. They tend to be so loud-mouthed.


That's extremely believable, actually. Without a natural weapon to draw others, they feel desperate for power and attention. I've felt pretty vulnerable; hell I still do. I'm as attention seeking as they come. I'm not ugly, but I'm socially awkward and not quick of mind.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I just wonder about NF people, especially the guys.
> Yup, I agree. I know of a blonde SP girl in my year who CONSTANTLY works out at the gym and has chiseled features.


Many SP women are "one of the guys". I would almost say most of them are. They like to party. They have a greater physical presence than SJ women, but are still usually lighter. I could go on, but I won't. It is obvious to me why men would like them though.


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

I think that's just what you find attractive.


----------



## RunForCover07 (Apr 9, 2013)

Maybe this has something to do with my inferior Se, but Se doms/aux tend to have this pull about them that I can't explain if I tried. I'm rather attracted to it.


----------



## surgery (Apr 16, 2010)

At the moment, I can only think of one ESP guy that I've been attracted to. The few STPs I know are unattractive to me. Same goes for ESFPs (including women). None of them were physically fit. 

To me, the most physically attractive men have all been SJs, as far as I could tell. It seems like the SJs are more consistent about making it to the gym. They tend to kind of have a stoic sexiness that I find more attractive than SPs, in general. But, maybe that's just due to my inferior Te & Si drawing me towards something I find to be mysterious and inaccessible, hahaha.


----------



## OhDarling (Dec 18, 2014)

MBTI has nothing to do with being attractive or not...


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

Not true

Plenty of physically attractive people of other types, plenty of unattractive loud EsXPs


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Please someone show me that one sexy INFJ that disproves this generalization! But I still agree MBTI doesn't have much to do with attractiveness, as much as you can gloss yourself up with make up, I think your genome has a lot more to do with it, how you actually look without the clothing to make you supposedly look better.


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

Because the media/pop culture (especially pop culture consumed by youth) favors Extraverted Sensing over other functions as well as highly physically attractive people at the same time hence they often broadcast people whoa are both physically attractive AND Se dom at the same time thereby creating an illusory associative perception that there is a correlation between being Se dom and high physical attractiveness despite the fact that (at least at birth) functions don't correlate with physical attractiveness...even if physical attractiveness is normally distributed, since we see hot Se doms in the media all the time, we tend to associate hotness with being Se dom and ignore the actual real-world correlation...

Any deviation post-birth would most likely due to lifestyle differences between function holders (Se doms do tend to care more about their appearance and tend to go a great deal further in boosting themselves in that area such as going to the gym, wear fancier makeup, dress in attractive clothes/latest fashion trends, etc....engaging in Se based activity could also boost your attractiveness level even if you're not trying to...eg. many Se doms love sports and are highly physically active and therefore many of of them end up being in good shape even if they weren't trying to consciously boost their attractiveness level)...also since the Extraverted Sensing personality is more or less being equivocated with "Coolness" or "Sexiness" in the media/pop-culture, Se-doms just by being themselves could project a sort of psychological Halo effect thereby making them perceived as more attractive than they really are since the media/pop-culture builds an association between an extraverted sensing personality and attractiveness in the minds of of the masses


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

childofprodigy said:


> Because the media/pop culture (especially pop culture consumed by youth) favors Extraverted Sensing over other functions as well as highly physically attractive people at the same time hence they often broadcast people whoa are both physically attractive AND Se dom at the same time thereby creating an illusory associative perception that there is a correlation between being Se dom and high physical attractiveness despite the fact that (at least at birth) functions don't correlate with physical attractiveness...even if physical attractiveness is normally distributed, since we see hot Se doms in the media all the time, we tend to associate hotness with being Se dom and ignore the actual real-world correlation...
> 
> Any deviation post-birth would most likely due to lifestyle differences between function holders (Se doms do tend to care more about their appearance and tend to go a great deal further in boosting themselves in that area such as going to the gym, wear fancier makeup, dress in attractive clothes/latest fashion trends, etc....engaging in Se based activity could also boost your attractiveness level even if you're not trying to...eg. many Se doms love sports and are highly physically active and therefore many of of them end up being in good shape even if they weren't trying to consciously boost their attractiveness level)...also since the Extraverted Sensing personality is more or less being equivocated with "Coolness" or "Sexiness" in the media/pop-culture, Se-doms just by being themselves could project a sort of psychological Halo effect thereby making them perceived as more attractive than they really are since the media/pop-culture builds an association between an extraverted sensing personality and attractiveness in the minds of of the masses


It is a chicken and egg problem. Do we create the culture, or does the culture create us? It is in the media, but it is in reality too. Real social ecosystems operate that way too. I think it may be an organic process.


----------



## XZ9 (Nov 16, 2013)

So is there any correlation to being in-shape and extroverted sensing?


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

FearAndTrembling said:


> It is a chicken and egg problem. Do we create the culture, or does the culture create us? It is in the media, but it is in reality too. Real social ecosystems operate that way too. I think it may be an organic process.


In reality, I think physical attractiveness within Se-doms are normally distributed at birth - just like every other type. Most Se-doms are about average and then there's an ugly ass minority as well as an uber hot minority - once again lifestyle differences could possibly make a higher proportion of Se-doms to be more physically fit/take care of their appearance when they become teenagers/young adult, thereby boosting their relative hotness level, etc but at birth they're no different from any other type....

Se is also considered cool/sexy IRL, at least among youths, and you're right that there's a feedback loop going on here vis a vis the media but that is in terms of personality, not physical attractiveness and the proportion of hot Se doms displayed in the media is most definitely higher than the proportion of hot Se doms existing in real life since the media has lots of incentive to display hot Se doms (since hot Se doms sell more $$$)


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I know that, but I'm just wondering if there are any "hot" INXX types out there...


If you actually mean it as ''if there are any hot NF people out there at all'', then WOW, MIND IS BLOWN, YES!
But I believe you know better than that. 

Well I kinda think NT guys are pretty hot. The conventional ''hot'' college dude with the basketball scholarship is maybe the stereotypical SP though. 

Ya mean someone like Channing Tatum?


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

No they arn't you just suck at typing.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I know that, but I'm just wondering if there are any "hot" INXX types out there... it's always the ESXX types that are deemed "hot"... especially ESTP people. Why can't there be lots of physically attractive INTJ or INFJ males/females? ESTP people tend to be really cold to me sometimes, especially when I'm dying for people to be nice, as an NF type.


Geez. I'm INFP and I'm smokin'. I know many attractive introverts. *Sometimes* INxx isn't quite as concerned with conventional attractiveness, or fashion (there are exceptions. I would think INFJ is more inclined to it, but all depends on person). Se-dom *may* be more concerned with outward, apparent, present circumstances, and how to make those circumstances work for them... which could translate into maintaining or utilizing a type of physical appearance that "fits" or flows well. INxx may be less familiar with how to make appearance work for them. But any type can be attractive and many are. (Also not saying that Se-doms are ONLY attractive in conventional or superficial ways, either).


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Yup, seems totally legit. I am INTJ and I am hideous. Hard to look at even. 

In all seriousness, I doubt there is much of a trend. You probably just notice the extroverted types more, and as others have said they might be more concerned with their appearance. I take good care of my body, but I do it for health reasons and as such I am not one to show it off. Women I know who hit the gym for aesthetic reasons tend to be the ones pushing the girls up and wearing short skirts. They are probably more obviously attractive but I doubt they are more attractive overall. 

Type has nothing to do with physical attractiveness, other than how people may choose to present themselves.


----------



## Angelic Gardevoir (Oct 7, 2010)

Why does everyone have to correlate random things with type? Past me totes guilty of this lol.


----------



## fadeaway (Sep 27, 2014)

Angelic Gardevoir said:


> Why does everyone have to correlate random things with type? Past me totes guilty of this lol.


Why is it IXXJs are always taking a picture of a porcupine under the umbrella thunderstorm and the pasta Paris?


----------



## Wild (Jul 14, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I know that, but I'm just wondering if there are any "hot" INXX types out there... it's always the ESXX types that are deemed "hot"... especially ESTP people. Why can't there be lots of physically attractive INTJ or INFJ males/females? ESTP people tend to be really cold to me sometimes, especially when I'm dying for people to be nice, as an NF type.


I had a crush in high school that was an INTP (though I didn't find that out until later). He was gorgeous, though it was 100% natural, not because he cared an awful lot about his appearance. 

And yeah, like everyone else is saying, we just care more. I know I've made huge strides ever since I started taking steps to make myself look better. It's all about self-awareness. We get a certain delight upon knowing that we look good at a particular moment, and that's where we (or I, at least) get the confidence from! :3


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I'm just wondering... why do all the "hot" guys always are ESTPs or something very similar?
> Similarly with "hot" girls being ESFPs and similar.


Because that particular look is what you find to be attractive, I reckon. 
Also dominant Se probably doesn't hurt when it comes to preening.


----------



## Kebachi (May 27, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Please someone show me that one sexy INFJ that disproves this generalization!


Classy hoe:


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

SplitTheAtom said:


> If you actually mean it as ''if there are any hot NF people out there at all'', then WOW, MIND IS BLOWN, YES!
> But I believe you know better than that.
> 
> Well I kinda think NT guys are pretty hot. The conventional ''hot'' college dude with the basketball scholarship is maybe the stereotypical SP though.
> ...


Yup


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Please someone show me that one sexy INFJ that disproves this generalization! But I still agree MBTI doesn't have much to do with attractiveness, as much as you can gloss yourself up with make up, I think your genome has a lot more to do with it, how you actually look without the clothing to make you supposedly look better.











This guy is an INFJ...


----------



## Navid (May 11, 2014)

I'm estp and I'm below average looking


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

Thank God of Atheism that I finally see a thread that doesn't have subjective, biased asssertions that lack any scientific or factual research and conclusion.

But, to answer your question... on average extroverts tend to be a bit more beautiful than introverts because in a lot of cases a personality can be influenced(during the years in which the personality developes,but not only then) by the assurance someone receive from people.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I assume it's because they tend to exercise and care about their appearance more. They often will have a more easygoing attitude which is attractive to some.
Personally I'm not super attracted to SP guys, even when they are obviously physically attractive. I'm sure there are exceptions but most of the time I just think like 'eh I'll introduce you to my friends'. There's just something lacking there for me. Personally for me, as an ESFJ girl, 'hotness' is obviously going to contribute to my attraction to someone, but the main thing is going to be the general personality or 'vibe' I get off them. In general I'd say that INT- types will catch my eye more than any other.


----------



## Lala (Oct 13, 2008)

Moya said:


> I think that's just what you find attractive.


I agree, also the type is irrelevant.


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I agree I find sp ( both gender) to be really attractive - perhaps it's the confidence and rebellious streak within them


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

I don't think it's type specific. I belong to an introvert group. Every time we had a meeting I see physically fit and attractive INTJs, INTPs, ISTPs, and INFJs. I for one is big on being fit and fashionable. My vanity level can certainly rival most Se folks. My INTJ bf is the same way, very mindful of his body and outward presentation.


----------



## Isuckatusernames (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm not sure which types are extroverted sensing but not from what I've seen. My friend is an ESFP and NEVER works out. She likes to show off her body but doesn't take care of it well. Whereas I'm an INFJ who works out 3-4 times a week, I make sure I look nice, but I tend to not show it off. I'm not flashy so maybe that's what being "attractive" is.

I can't stay on this thread. I just want to add in my opinion to say that type doesn't make anyone more attractive than the next person. To be honest, some of the most gorgeous people I've seen have been introverts (INTP, INFP, INFJ, did I say INTP?, and blah blah blah). That's not saying I think introverts are more attractive either. Also, you can be sexy while still being unattractive, it's hard to explain but I've seen it. I don't even think I'm on the same topic anymore.

p.s: please don't try to guess how I look from this stupid frog picture lol. I'm just goofy.


----------



## NTlazerman (Nov 28, 2014)

Good looking persons generally have developed a better self-esteem, and those are usually extroverts, though I do not see any further connections... I'd rather say most of the best-looking persons are actually ESTPs, ENTPs or ENTJs rather than just generally ESXPs. INTJs are exception, they usually look very good too, because they are confident as well, though they are introverts.

The thing is with most feelers that they have a lower self-esteem than thinkers. Though the connection between good looks and good self-esteem is not that simple. But don't get this the wrong way - your type does not make you any more attractive, but your attractivity influences you to be the type you are.

The thing still is, that ESTPs and ESFPs usually show their body the most of all types and also keep fit because of that, and that can cause people to think that they're the most attractive naturally.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

Recluse BrainStormer333 said:


> Thank God of Atheism that I finally see a thread that doesn't have subjective, biased asssertions that lack any scientific or factual research and conclusion.


I have waited so long for someone to actually be sarcastic on the Internet. = )


----------



## CupcakesRDaBestBruv (Aug 6, 2013)

Bash said:


> I have waited so long for someone to actually be sarcastic on the Internet. = )


I'm just making generalizations...........


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't know. I haven't personally noticed that.



chanteuse said:


> My vanity level can certainly rival most Se folks. My INTJ bf is the same way, very mindful of his body and outward presentation.


Me too. It stops at myself, though. I don't have any inclinations to make my room or house or apartment pretty. I couldn't care less about that. My car is a mess.


----------



## Bash (Nov 19, 2014)

CupcakesRDaBestBruv said:


> I'm just making generalizations...........


I'm don't mind your generalisations at all. = )


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah, on the flip side, I've seen many SP's who age too fast from life in the fastlane.


----------



## WitchPuddin (Jul 13, 2014)

Natalie Portman is an introvert...


----------



## ujellyfish (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm (when I have it together) also very mindful of my appearance, and also my stuff and my space. I like my room to be not just organized, but beautiful. And I also like to know that I am put together, too. Knowing that I've done my hair nice, that I've got on cute eyeliner, a cute outfit, or even cute underwear, makes me feel 10000% more confident, and it makes navigating life much easier. This goes for when I'm out and about or at home alike! It's my dream to build up a sugary-sweet pajama wardrobe full of cute lace gowns and floral print PJ's because feeling cute is so important to me when I'm just laying about by myself!
Certainly, introverts can be very meticulous and focused on their appearance, but I think that the big difference is what direction that focus is going.

For me at least, when I'm thinking about my appearance, I'm thinking about how I look to myself. It's the picture frame that goes around my thoughts and feelings and experiences. I'm focused on my outward appearance, yes, but only from a very self-focused perspective. If I think I look cute as heck and some guy comes up to me and starts laughing about my outfit, I don't waver, because I was never dressing up for them in the first place. I think I look cute, and that's all that matters to me. On the flip side if I feel very under dressed and ugly, there is not a compliment in the world that could reach me, because again, my focus on appearance is not at all outward focused. I could see this aligning with many introverts, too!

While for extroverts, it may be the case that they dress more for others. They want to present a certain image, or they want people to see them in a certain way. Their focus on appearance might be more outward focused. They probably are thinking less of how they feel and more about how others feel.

Just a hunch! This might explain why E's tend to be more conventionally attractive, while I's might not always dress up in a way that align with anyone else's definition of attractive.

The other part to this is that confidence is pretty universally sexy, and we as a culture tend to associate extroversion with confidence. Introverts can be confident as hell too, but I think extroverts can be perceived as confident even when they feel very self conscious as a result.


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

CloudySkies said:


> Yeah, on the flip side, I've seen many SP's who age too fast from life in the fastlane.


Me too. Especially the ones who are in their 50s now.. they look like they should be 60 or older.

I think, though, that's unfair to them because when they were younger sunscreen wasn't as popular as it is today. And something about their SP personally spurs them to get out into the sunshine more.

So they have premature wrinkles/aging due to decades of sun damage.

(this is, of course, some, not all SPs).


Another thing about SPs, though, is that they seem less afraid to get plastic surgery. Which I like about them. I think plastic surgery is the future. (as well as the present, of course, but you know what I mean)


----------



## chanteuse (May 30, 2014)

emberfly said:


> I don't know. I haven't personally noticed that.
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. It stops at myself, though. I don't have any inclinations to make my room or house or apartment pretty. I couldn't care less about that. My car is a mess.


I'd love a tidy place but my love of vintage and mid century furniture is making my place a storage unit. ^_*

My car is not spiffy either. Thanks to the rare rain storm, it washed away the wash-mes on my car. LOL


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

We're sexy and we know it.


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

No those who get wrinkles really fast, is not SPs in general. It is Fe


----------



## 66393 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'm incredibly attractive and an Ne-Dom


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

I don't think those types are more attractive. Attraction is highly subjective. Those types do tend to be more stereotypically "hot", meaning they fit into what popular culture deems to be "hot". Because of their functional stacking, they are more concerned with their physical bodies than other types so they put more energy and effort into their appearance. 
Personally, that type of "hotness" is a turn-off for me. It strikes me as plastic and shallow, as well as boring because those people who try so hard to look like models end up all looking the same.


----------



## Isuckatusernames (Sep 9, 2014)

ESTPs and ESFPs have a very attractive charm to them. Self-esteem has nothing, or almost nothing, to do with looks. There are people I consider not attractive what-so-ever, but they have very good self-esteem and good confidence. If you think it's because of social factors from childhood (having a lot of reassurance) then I can say I've seen gorgeous people who never realized they were gorgeous until they got older because of a rough childhood or bullies (bullies does not=hideousness). Abuse in a household can make someone feel ugly, passive, and lower their self-esteem when they are in-fact very attractive and this is speaking from experience. I'm surprised I didn't see anyone mention abuse.

I think people are using type to automatically frame others as being "better than" or "prettier/more handsome" which is very illogical because there are many factors that come into play. Our stories are different which makes us who we are, that doesn't mean you'll automatically be considered an attractive person/adult just because you were popular, outgoing, complimented, or loved by others as a child or teen. I don't expect anyone to read this, I'm merely venting because stuff like this hits home for me.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

Ahh. My ESTP cousin looks at least 45. He's 21, btw. He is by far one of the most unattractive guys I know. Ironically, he used to make out with a lot of girls before he married. Then I think that that must be something to do with personality, but again, he's a piece of shit, and the mystery continues...

Andrew Garfield is an INFP...


----------



## ergoproxy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'll play along with this idea for a second, though I think it's mainly in your head. I think it depends on the type of beauty — that Cheryl Cole (athletic/blonde/sexy) look seems the provence of extroverted sensors. I think a more ethereal type of beauty (say Rooney Mara) would belong to introverted intuitives. One puts it right out there to be enjoyed, the other tantalizes and makes you have to search deeper to 'get it'. I obviously prefer the latter.


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

What we need is a fitness thread and compare how fit each type is.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

LayMeDown said:


> Because they care about their appearance more.


Yeah, ESTPs tend to wear a lot of makeup.

I'm an ENTJ, and even I tend to dress well and take care of myself more than an introvert would.

Someone who is born attractive will develop more confidence than someone who isn't. Therefore, attractive people are more likely to be types that radiate confidence like ESXPs.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

Luke the Turner said:


> Ahh. My ESTP cousin looks at least 45. He's 21, btw. He is by far one of the most unattractive guys I know. Ironically, he used to make out with a lot of girls before he married. Then I think that that must be something to do with personality, but again, he's a piece of shit, and the mystery continues...
> 
> *Andrew Garfield is an INFP...*


----------



## Insight1 (Dec 12, 2014)

Maybe there is just more ESFP's than other types in general so it appears that many are more attractive. I'm sure some have natural beauty and may work hard a making themselves look "hot" but I agree that I have seen less attractive ESFP's too.


----------



## Kurt Wagner (Aug 2, 2014)

lackofmops said:


>


The hair. 0.0


----------



## Dora (Apr 25, 2016)

XZ9 said:


> So is there any correlation to being in-shape and extroverted sensing?


LOL, NO!!!:laughing:

Someone mentioned ESxPs tend to care more about their physical appearance and spend more time in the gym, hence why they are sometimes considered more attractive.

Let me put this into perspective - spending time in the gym and caring about your health does not make you automatically attractive OR slim. Especially if you have other issues.
And to give an insight from the other side, I am an ESFP, I do work out in the gym, I do go running, I do play American football, so generally, I do spend between 7 and 9 hours a week working out, one way or another. However, that does not make me beautiful in any way, or at least not to match the general beauty standards in the Western world. I still have a big nose and not ideal features, I am still overweight, even though I have plenty muscles underneath. Definitely, just looking at my features, there are few people who would consider that beauty award winning. On top of that, I do care about hygiene and clean clothes, but not so much about make-up, doing my hair, or wearing something _sexy _instead of comfortable. My outfit of choice are jeans, sneakers and a t-shirt or tank top.
Nevertheless, there are plenty of guys and girls that desire me physically. And I mean _a lot_! However, not necessarily date me, there are very few that are interested in me romantically. So, to go full circle, I'd say it must be something about personality and demeanor (as opposed to appearance). Both the good and the bad - physical attraction, yet romantic apathy.


----------

